# Potential problem



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

For the first time in 15 years of doing our haunt, we have a potential problem brewing. Around 7 p.m. a young boy around 10 or so came to the entrance of the haunt. He was given a candy bar and entered the dark, foggy tunnel. He came out a few seconds later and asked my wife's friend if she had a band aid as he had fallen and scraped his hand. she looked at the hand and it was fine, telling him he would be okay and didn't need a band aid. The kid then left and walked down the street. About 20 minutes later he returns with his mother. She comes blustering up to my wife and her friend and says she wants to know what happened as her son told her he had been BITTEN by someone in the canopy! She went on to say that " a doctor down the street" looked at him and said it was a bite and that he should be seen in the ER. Not sure what doctor she was referring to as it was afte 7 p.m. and there are no GP's in the area. The kid had changed his story and said he was grabbed, then bitten. My wife's friend told the mom that the kid said he had fallen. The mom then wants to know who was in the tunnel and what was going on in there. At this point, I'm hearing the commotion (she was making quite a production) and I go out to see what the problem is. The kid looks fine. His hand is not bleeding or anything. She starts getting in my face demanding to know who's house this is and who is working in the canopy. She then starts saying she has to take her kid to the ER. Then she goes to her car and calls the police!! THe cops show up and ask what happened. We each give our version of the story and the lady is sitting in her friggin car for 25 minutes on her cell phone! So much for her kid needing medical attention. The cop takes our names, address, DOB, etc. Very unsettling as this is happening at peak TOT hours and there are 40-50 people waiting to go through the haunt. I question my son and his friend who are in the canopy. They didn't touch the kds nor notice him having fallen. They certainly didn't bite him!
The cop told us that he told her to get the kid checked out and have a doctors report from and ED. If she opted to file a complaint, they would be contacting us. This is the kind of crap that makes me want to say to hell with it and just go back to front yard display and hand out candy. This woman (like many of our visitors) drive up from lesser neighborhoods in their big SUV's and let their kids go off by themselves. Obviously in their own hoods no one is giving out squat so they come to ours and we give them a great time. Most are very appreciative and tell us thanks. This lady is obviously out for something. I'm waiting now for the call that she is trying to sue us. AFAICS, she has little to go on and the kid is obviously being coached or he is just lying. So ludicrous! As much as we love Halloween and putting on our haunt, I can't be worrying about someone out to sue us. Hoping nothing comes of it. Will update if needed.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

What a flippin nightmare, JW. I really hope nothing comes of it. We would all have a collective sigh of dismay as haunters, if so.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I smell a setup, and a badly-acted one at that. One thing that will shoot this woman's story down fast is when she is asked to produce the MD that "diagnosed" her son. If she says it was another parent who had brought a kid to your haunt, she should have gotten some ID since she is basing a possibly costly treatment on his opinion. Couple that with the fact that the "urgent" trip to the ER was delayed by her 25 minute phone call and she's going to have some problems getting anyone to believe her, especially with the kid changing his story. Hopefully it won't come down to a he said/she said situation.
Besides, in what world would it make sense for your son and his friend to bite your patrons? Keep us posted, please.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

jdubbya hope everything turns out for you.
I'm not sure of the laws in the US but up here no MD in his/her right mind would give a diagnosis such as a bite outside of his/her practice for fear of malpractice. That being said I think this chick is blowing smoke.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I agree with Wildcat in that no Dr. now days will give a diagnosis on the street. The way the boy asked for a band aid right off the bat with no wound makes it seem like his family has a history of over acting for every little bump. I wouldn't have thought about it at the time, but after hearing your situation, I would take a picture of the wound, or lack there off, in case you need to show it to your insurance company. I hope this turns out OK for you. Something like this can ruin it for everyone.


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

Jerry,
I hope all turns out well for you!!!!
As luck had it, I had a couple come to my house around 830 asking if I was the house with Michael Myers, I offered to show them. Then the woman asked if I heard about 'the little boy that got his hand bitten off inside a haunt on East 30th' - I questioned her on what happened, she stated she was at the hospital and people were talking about it. 
I thought the story seemed somewhat odd especially since it didnt make the news, and now to read this. If you need anything let me know!!!!!!!!!!

Dave


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

Jerry, 
PS - I know a couple detectives on EPD ~ I'll see if I can find out anything (in between shootings of course)


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Appreciate the feedback and support. I too smell a set-up. Amazing how things get blown up. There was also a fight on the corner of where our street intersects with another and there were cops called to that as well. Apparently some older teen was beat up by a group of other teens. Not sure if there is a connection. I will be sure to keep you all updated. I asked my wife to have her friend write down exactly what happened and what the kid said and what she saw when she looked at his hand. This is key info in case it gets carried out. I know she'd be willing to testify if it came to that.
Dave, you'd have thought I had REAL zombies in my haunt for the kid saying his hand was bit!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

The more I think about this, the less plausible it becomes. Anyone that has ever worked in daycare, or even dropped their own child off knows that smaller kids bite each other - all the time. And I don't know that I have EVER heard a case of a 3 year old being taken to ER for it. (much less a TEN year old!!!) Then, the fictitious "doctor" doesn't even know how to come up with a story that makes sense, much less could be passed off as believable. And then you add the gossip monger that landed at MotelSixx's door? Wow, this is working up to be quite a plan.

Which makes you wonder why would someone go to all this trouble? You know you aren't going to win a fake law suit based on such flimsy ridiculous evidence, so what do these people stand to gain? I just can't figure it out?


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

jdubbya said:


> There was also a fight on the corner of where our street intersects with another and there were cops called to that as well.


Wow, Now you can expect the cops to be handing out candy from their cruiser in front of your house for the next 3 yrs  . At least thats what happened after my 'incident'. Can't discuss for 1 more year ~ statute of limitations! However, after that brawl, I have had nothing but pleasant Halloweens since. Don't let one jacked up family ruin it for the other 500 that came through your haunt Monday! I did see some 'transported' kids that had alot of integrity. It makes you wonder if the trip to the ER was a ruse to score some pain meds?

NOW, on a comedic note, If you were handing out the good candy, this wouldn't have happened, in fact the woman said she would settle out of court for a Butterfinger! But if you fight it she will probably just get a DUM-DUM

We got your back bro!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

MotelSixx said:


> Wow, Now you can expect the cops to be handing out candy from their cruiser in front of your house for the next 3 yrs  . At least thats what happened after my 'incident'. Can't discuss for 1 more year ~ statute of limitations! However, after that brawl, I have had nothing but pleasant Halloweens since. Don't let one jacked up family ruin it for the other 500 that came through your haunt Monday! I did see some 'transported' kids that had alot of integrity. It makes you wonder if the trip to the ER was a ruse to score some pain meds?
> 
> NOW, on a comedic note, If you were handing out the good candy, this wouldn't have happened, in fact the woman said she would settle out of court for a Butterfinger! But if you fight it she will probably just get a DUM-DUM
> 
> We got your back bro!


LOL! THanks Dave! Appreciate it.
How were your numbers btw? Your place looked awesome and after the write-up in the paper I'm betting you got slammed!


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Jerry,

Sorry to hear about your situation. I think you also have to add in the fact that you had a fantastic sign out front with a 'Bite Hazard' warning on it with a bitten hand pictured. Sounds awfully coincidental that this kid just happens to get bitten on the hand.

Just remember the other 499 people that went through and the wonderful time they had. You had a great setup with wonderful scenes. a lot of time and effort went into your haunt. I'm sorry this has dampened your enthusiasm somewhat. You guys seemed absolutely stoked on Sunday night. After meeting your son and seeing the passion he has for haunting I sure hope this hasn't dampened his as well.

Keep the faith and if there's anything I can do just let me know.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Sorry to hear you have to even remotely deal with such a situation. This woman sounds like someone who will bite her kid's hand just to "prove" it happened at your house.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

The burden of proof falls on the mother.


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

MotelSixx said:


> . Don't let one jacked up family ruin it for the other 500 that came through your haunt Monday!
> 
> We got your back bro!


Got your back INDEED! Seems like this type of thing happens to someone each year.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Like Gonferal said, the burden of proof falls to the mother. You have witnesses who saw the boy come out & tell you that he fell, & if they do/did take the child to the ER, the Dr. could easily tell he hadn't been bitten.
Hope all goes well.


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

jdubbya said:


> LOL! THanks Dave! Appreciate it.
> How were your numbers btw? Your place looked awesome and after the write-up in the paper I'm betting you got slammed!


Toters, after calcualting the single pieces of candy given to un costumed people, I would say a little past 400. Most were from the same neck of the woods as your tyrant, and bussed in. Most people that saw write up checked it out the week prior!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Good luck. I hope nothing comes of this.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Sorry to hear about the trouble. Let's all just hope nothing comes of it. I doubt she'd take it all the way to court, she might just be trying for a quick before court settlement.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Hmmm, big SUV driving, litigous SOB looking to capitalize on your hard work and effort of having fun and pleasing everyone. She sounds like a real sweetheart of a mother. Sorry to here about that one Jdubbya. Shrug it off and don't worry to much about it. She's an idiot.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Why are there so many people like this...!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 11, 2010)

JDubbya: Certainly sounds like a scam, from you've described here and on the other forum. While looking at the pics of your haunt, I happened to notice that one of your zombie-related signs reads: 'Bite Hazard' -- and as everyone knows, kids have vivid imaginations . . .


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Saruman of Many Colours said:


> JDubbya: Certainly sounds like a scam, from you've described here and on the other forum. While looking at the pics of your haunt, I happened to notice that one of your zombie-related signs reads: 'Bite Hazard' -- and as everyone knows, kids have vivid imaginations . . .


HA! You picked up on that too! I thought of that after it was all said and done. I left the sign out when packing things away. If this goes to court (and I doubt it will) I'm bringing this to the hearing. Too coincidental that I have a Zombie bite warning sign with a graphic of a bitten hand, and this kid says he was bitten on the hand.
I have a call into a friend of mine who works on the PD and he is checking into it for me.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

That sounds like a genuine pita. After all the work and time and money you put into giving kids a good time, for free. I'm gonna pray over this for you, hope that isn't offensive or anything.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Rahnefan said:


> That sounds like a genuine pita. After all the work and time and money you put into giving kids a good time, for free. I'm gonna pray over this for you, hope that isn't offensive or anything.


Absolutely not! I appreciate it! It's been 4 days and I haven't heard anything but will give it some more time to play out.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

I was nervous about some of the stairs and holes in the ground, it being so dark at my haunt, but the only one to trip (as far as I know) was my own boy, on the last step into the barn.  He dropped his candy even, and composed himself so fast, saying "how in the world did THAT happen?" like an embarrassed little man. It was cute and he wasn't hurt.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Update;
Talked to a friend of mine who works on the PD. He looked into it and saw the police report. It states that the kid fell. no mention of him being bitten. The police officer also wrote that there were 50-60 people standing around who said they didn't see anything. happen. My friend said that they probably won't even assign a detective to the case as it's so bogus, but she may try to sue for a fall. I still haven't heard anything so hoping it has died off, but it's only been a week.


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Best of luck! You shouldn't have to deal with this!


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

jdubbya said:


> Update;
> Talked to a friend of mine who works on the PD. He looked into it and saw the police report. It states that the kid fell. no mention of him being bitten. The police officer also wrote that there were 50-60 people standing around who said they didn't see anything. happen. My friend said that they probably won't even assign a detective to the case as it's so bogus, but she may try to sue for a fall. I still haven't heard anything so hoping it has died off, but it's only been a week.


Best of luck brother! If they sue for the fall, how about child child endangerment, allowing your 10 yr old to be alone with 60 strangers on a weekend that involved half a dozen shootings? I mean I can push the envelope of BS as well hhahahahahaha I do feel for the kid though, an unfortunate pawn in the garbage, I love filling out accident reports at work for the litigous parents and the kids disillusioned look they give their parents! Hang in there bro!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I hope it all works out for you. Its the one thing that worried me all the way through the night was someone hurting themselves - but having someone deliberately try to cause trouble is one reason I couldn't bring myself to let general public through.... Good luck.


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

that's why you need to post some thing like this at the entrance:

ENTER AT OWN RISK
WHEN YOU ENTER THE HAUNTED HOUSE YOU AGREE THAT:
1.	Any lost damaged belongs are not our responsibility
2.	Any injuries caused are not our responsibility
3.	Any personal damage, physical or mental are not our responsibility
4.	You cannot sue or hold us responsible for anything that happens inside the haunted house caused by your fault or ours
FINE PRINT:
1. We keep the haunted house as safe and user friendly as possible for your enjoyment purposes. There are some standard possible incidents that can happen and we can only try to prevent them so much. Reading and obeying The Haunt rules can prevent most of the following
•	Seizures
•	Asthma attacks
•	Heart problems
•	Breathing Problems
•	Personal injury (such as scar or cut)
2.	FOLLOW ALL HAUNT RULES
3.	As soon as you enter the haunted house you have agreed that anything that happens to you inside that haunt will not be held liable to us.

Part 2

Haunted House Rules
1.	No food, drink, or open flame inside the haunted house
2.	No smoking inside the haunted house
3.	No running jumping or pushing in the haunted house
4.	Move thru the haunted house at constant pace
5.	Must fully agree to the ENTER AT OWN RISK RULES
6.	No alcohol or drug use inside
7.	If you have a history of seizures or heart conditions do not enter the haunted house
8.	If you are 7 or under we recommend that you are accompanied by an adult or person or 7 above
9.	DO NOT TOUCH ANYTHING
10.	Have Fun!
IF YOU BREAK ANY OF THESE RULES YOU CAN AND WILL AUTOMATICALLY REMOVED FROM THE HAUNTED HOUSE FOR THE SAFETY AND ENJOYMENT OF YOU AND OTHERS

Feel Free to use this for your haunt!
Sorry to hear about you trouble!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

People might think posted disclaimers are lame, but legally, they DO work. A simple "NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY INJURIES" sign got a local roller rink off the hook for a bad injury my dad received.


----------



## MurrayTX (Nov 4, 2011)

Due to issues like these, I am considering making my side yard haunt one where people look over the 3 foot fence (a large public alley runs alongside) rather than walk through. The haunt insurance also has me nervous about allowing entries. Can a simple "Not Responsible" sign and "Enter at Own Risk" really thwart a typical lawsuit extortionist?


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I think having a disclaimer sign is helpful. I have one sketched out already and it includes "premises are monitored by CCTV cameras for your protection and ours." I also plan to enlist more adult help, not only for crowd control but as witnesses in the event something like this would happen again. It's been two weeks and haven't heard anything. Doubtful I will. Again, it was an isolated incident, one that never happened before and I just need to take some extra precautions. I really don't want to stop doing what we enjoy so much, at least not yet. Still have a few good years left, hopefully!


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Have you heard anything else from this?


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

In almost any type of legal case, witnesses who know you and are "on your side" to begin with (friends, relatives) are usually excluded as "witnesses" due to propensity for bias. Most judges only really listen to previously anonymous witnesses, who just happened to witness the event/crime.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Things like this happen from time to time, you just have to make sure you do your best to assure it doesn't happen again. Posting signs (as CoolDJ has mentioned) will help greatly deter anyone who might be looking for a possible lawsuit.

When running our haunt, we had several bright yellow sheets of paper with rules and guidelines throughout our queue line. We even had one posted on the door to get into the haunt!

Requiring little ones to have an adult with them would have also proven to be a good idea in this situation!

Good luck to you with this situation, definitely keep us posted!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Ugh- what a nightmare! Thankfully, she hasn't caused any more trouble, I hope that's the end of it!


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

It's an unfortunate thing, but things like this do happen. It is best to remain calm and take down all the information needed, like names, addresses, names of witnesses, and a summary of what happened. The main thing is to stop it quick, don't go on and on at the time. Appologize for the inconveinience and be nice.
It seems like all this was done.


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

I don't even let TOTers come up to the house anymore. We have a huge rock in the front yard that slopes up on the front and then drops about 5 feet on the back. Before we even started doing a display, a little ballerina ran up it from the front (for a short cut). I saw her, ran outside and started screaming STOP. Her mom at the street realized something was very wrong and started doing the same. She literally stopped about a foot from the drop. Thank goodness she wasn't hurt, it would have been bad. The next year, we started a display and moved it out to the street so you don't even get on my driveway.

Your experience is the exact reason we built a fence to keep people out. A couple of years ago, a mother told her little kid (maybe 2-3 years old) to go up in my yard by a tombstone so she could take her picture. The kid had to negotiate between rocks holding cobwebs down on the ground, electrical cords for lights/foggers/props/etc and if she had fallen on a tombstone, we have wooden dowels driven into the ground to hold them up. Did I mention this was IN THE DARK? What mother has a kid that age do that? Our display is now behind a fence and my actors are inside the fence. My youngest was an actor this year and begged me to let her work outside the fence. Not on your life. She scares someone and they lash out and hurt her or she bumps into someone accidentally and we get sued.

Some jerk always tries to ruin it for everyone.

Hang in there and I hope this goes away really soon.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

No news is good news. It's been over two weeks and nothing. The other thought I had was that after the mother got the kid home and things settled down, he may have come clean with her and told her the truth. Maybe she then wailed on him for lying! Who knows. Either way it is a learning experience for us and we'll take extra precautions. I appreciate all the feedback here! It has helped!


----------



## ctarpey (May 28, 2011)

How demeaning to set up your son for a lie like that. If theres no evidence you have nothing to even question about. plus who the hell would bite a kid? besides vampires


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

ctarpey said:


> plus who the hell would bite a kid? besides vampires


or zombies!!:zombie:


----------



## paulcav151 (Nov 15, 2009)

*Bite*



jdubbya said:


> or zombies!!:zombie:


If the kid hasn't turned yet, it wasn't a bite, or was self inflicted.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

paulcav151 said:


> If the kid hasn't turned yet, it wasn't a bite, or was self inflicted.


Agreed! lol!


----------

